
How Google is remaking iteself as a machine learning company - chwolfe
https://backchannel.com/how-google-is-remaking-itself-as-a-machine-learning-first-company-ada63defcb70
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11954988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11954988)

